# New again, after 25 years away



## wayne wilson (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm new to the forum. I'd decided there was no reason to keep the boxes of train stuff I accumulated in the late 80's. I kept buying Magnusen kits, Atlas/Kato Locomotives, and even a few brass pieces from Oriental Limited....(an RS-3 (pass. version) and A Beautiful Pennsy S-1) It all got stored for a time when I had time. Well I intended to just sell it all. Now looking at them....I'm not so sure.  Hope I get to know a few of you.


----------



## wayne wilson (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd forgotten just how long the S-1 is. I'm gonna need radaii like a Big Boy requires


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wayne wilson said:


> I'm new to the forum. I'd decided there was no reason to keep the boxes of train stuff I accumulated in the late 80's. I kept buying Magnusen kits, Atlas/Kato Locomotives, and even a few brass pieces from Oriental Limited....(an RS-3 (pass. version) and A Beautiful Pennsy S-1) It all got stored for a time when I had time. Well I intended to just sell it all. Now looking at them....I'm not so sure.  Hope I get to know a few of you.



Welcome Wayne

Great you came to your senses and decided to keep them!:laugh:

How much room can you give to them?

N scale?.....a 4'x8' would be a good start. If you have the room for that you can plan for add on additions in the future.
You can fit a lot on a 4'x8' table.
Check out my N pictures in my photos.

Edit.......
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=19&userid=
I only got one posted there.:laugh:
Mine only 48"x35".
I will have to upload more pictures to my album.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Wayne,

A big welcome! I'll defer to others here on the forum for any N-scale advice, but if you ever need a laugh or two, I'm sure I can think of something silly to say about those (2) S-scale guys we have here on the forum! 

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> A big welcome! I'll defer to others here on the forum for any N-scale advice, but if you ever need a laugh or two, I'm sure I can think of something silly to say about those (2) S-scale guys we have here on the forum!
> 
> TJ


Jealousy is the hallmark of three-railers, it would appear. Imagine mocking the two handsomest men on the forum!


----------



## wayne wilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome. Room is not an issue, I've two unused bedrooms and a very co-operative wife.Way back when, I'd planned a large yard and Roundhouse (like the one in Baltimore). I even found all the old scale drawings. There's a rubbermaid comforter box stuffed full of Magnusen and other old "craftsman" style kits. So much has changed in the way trains are controlled , I guess I've a bunch of studying to do. As far as a layout....I don't know how much will be a simple ply sheet....the yard itself I suppose. I've lot's to think about. There was a railroad in MR back in 1985 or so that inspired my whole interest....A large sawmill was served by a Shay and Climax type narrow gauge while a B&O Main ran thru it somewhere. I believe the modeled area was West Virginia. I'd love to incorporate some N.G. tracks somewhere. I'm pretty sure my ancient MRs are history. Hmmmmmm....I'd love to see that road again. Anyone have a clue who it was/is?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wayne wilson said:


> Thank you for the welcome. Room is not an issue, I've two unused bedrooms and a very co-operative wife.Way back when, I'd planned a large yard and Roundhouse (like the one in Baltimore). I even found all the old scale drawings. There's a rubbermaid comforter box stuffed full of Magnusen and other old "craftsman" style kits. So much has changed in the way trains are controlled , I guess I've a bunch of studying to do. As far as a layout....I don't know how much will be a simple ply sheet....the yard itself I suppose. I've lot's to think about. There was a railroad in MR back in 1985 or so that inspired my whole interest....A large sawmill was served by a Shay and Climax type narrow gauge while a B&O Main ran thru it somewhere. I believe the modeled area was West Virginia. I'd love to incorporate some N.G. tracks somewhere. I'm pretty sure my ancient MRs are history. Hmmmmmm....I'd love to see that road again. Anyone have a clue who it was/is?



Two bedrooms? Are they side by side? You can build a couple of tunnels to connect the two sides.:thumbsup:

4' x 8' will start you out nice with the N scale. Just make sure you plan on additions. Then when you want you can expand easier.

West Virginia? Then you just got to have some mountains.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome Wayne! and as usual, TJ has his numbers wrong. There are 3 of us, and as Reckers stated, the envy of all the "O-Boys!"

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Welcome Wayne! and as usual, TJ has his numbers wrong. There are 3 of us, and as Reckers stated, the envy of all the "O-Boys!"
> 
> Jim


But your half and half!:laugh:

Your not full fledged S.....yet.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Pay him no mind, Jim....he's just another tricycler. *L* S Scale Rules!!!!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry Ed, but all my O track is packed up for the kids. I'm keeping a 40" X 60" oval to set up at Christmas for my 1930's American Flyer 3-rail, engine, tender & cars. 

I will use some Lionel towers and such on the layout, but there's only so much room on a 60" X 110" table, and with 5 engines & tenders, and 14 ready to run cars with 8 more in various stages of restoration/repair, there's just not enough room for all I want to do.


----------



## wayne wilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup. I grew up with A.F. The "Royal Blue," some silver streamliner that looked suspiciously like the Royal Blue in my memory, and a steamer of some sort. I still remember the smell and the Buck Rodgers transformer/controler. There used to be some wonderful Narrow Gauge stuff being done in S....Narrow Gauge Gazette....if it's still around. You guys are already dangerous


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck posted a pic of the AF Royal Blue a while back ... it's a beautiful looking streamliner, if I recall.

That's funny about your recollection of the smell of the transformer ... funny how our brains have some hard-wired memory circuits like that!

TJ


----------



## wayne wilson (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.ngslgazette.com/photos4/pg31.jpg ****** Like this!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken, didn't B&M post a pic of something like that he used to get around, last winter??? 
Welcome to the forum, Wayne. If you decide to get back into S scale, Jim is very knowledgeable about it and I've managed to learn a few things from him since I got here. If you go into those other scales, there's plenty of people to brainstorm with, as well. All we ask is that the lesser scales remember to be humble in the presence of greatness!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Wayne, Welcome!
Reckers is just being modest. He's the expert and I'm just his understudy!
Hope you do decide on S scale, just to many of those guys with the funny looking rails hanging out here-LOL!!!!

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Wayne, Welcome!
> Reckers is just being modest. He's the expert and I'm just his understudy!
> Hope you do decide on S scale, just to many of those guys with the funny looking rails hanging out here-LOL!!!!
> 
> Jim



So Jim, I take it that you are a confirmed S man now?

See Reckers I told you when you joined to stick around and more will come.
You are getting more every month, soon you will over power us 3 railers.

(what did you do run an add in the newspaper or a RR magazine?):laugh:

Reckers...The King of S

Jim, you can be the queen if you want.:laugh:
Theres only room for one KING.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Overpower you? No way, Ed! I see you three-railers as young children to nurture and bring into S Scale adulthood!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*et tu Brute!*

Watch out, "Big" ed, or I'll find some more items you can't resist buying!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

